# General question about 26860 and 26861



## cyclingjunkie (Mar 15, 2011)

I just have a general question about the above mentioned codes.  When I read these code descriptions, I interpret them to mean that if the arthrodesis is performed on two different fingers, we would bill 26860 X 2 with the finger modifiers to indicate the different fingers and that the add-on code 26861 is used when the arthrodesis is performed on the DIP and PIP joints in the same finger because the description for 26861 states "each additional interphalangeal joint" and not each additional digit.  Does anyone have a different take on these two codes?  I know in the coding world sometimes the code descriptions are interpreted differently by different coders.  I just want to make sure I am not doing anything against the rules. Thanks for any help.


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Mar 15, 2011)

I believe if your surgeon performed an arthrodesis to more than one interphalangeal joint, the first would be billed with 26860, each additional with 26861.


----------

